# Otter Lake Hushpuppy Recipe



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I've been so busy that I just didn't have time to drag out the cookbook for the recipe, but to those of you who enjoyed them, here goes:

1 C. Corn Meal (I used white)
1 tsp. baking powder
1 1/2 tsp. salt
dash of sugar (I used more)
2 eggs
2 C. Shoepeg corn, drained and pureed in blender
1 small onion, chopped

Mix all ingredients and drop by tablespoons into deep hot cooking oil. Cook until golden brown. Serves 6-10

Hope you enjoy

Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like something I like to try for sure...yum!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> I've been so busy that I just didn't have time to drag out the cookbook for the recipe, but to those of you who enjoyed them, here goes:
> 
> 1 C. Corn Meal (I used white)
> 1 tsp. baking powder
> ...


OK this might be a stupid question but what is Shoepeg corn?

edit:
OK well I looked it up on the intrenet and I now know were I have heard for it. This is the Corn we use for catching Kokanee Salmon. Nothing like a piece of white (Shoepeg corn ) on a Weding ring to catch Kokanee. This stuff is hard to find here and when it shows up in the stores the fishermen buy it up.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

MMMmmmm, hushpuppies! Those sound good. I bet even better at a rally


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WAcamper said:


> MMMmmmm, hushpuppies! Those sound good. I bet even better at a rally


....say at the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Darlene









Tami


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Verstelle said:


> I've been so busy that I just didn't have time to drag out the cookbook for the recipe, but to those of you who enjoyed them, here goes:
> 
> 1 C. Corn Meal (I used white)
> 1 tsp. baking powder
> ...


OK this might be a stupid question but what is Shoepeg corn?

edit:
OK well I looked it up on the intrenet and I now know were I have heard for it. This is the Corn we use for catching Kokanee Salmon. Nothing like a piece of white (Shoepeg corn ) on a Weding ring to catch Kokanee. This stuff is hard to find here and when it shows up in the stores the fishermen buy it up.
[/quote]

If you can't find shoepeg corn, then use white silver queen corn. I believe Green Giant and Delmonte both carry that.
Darlene


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I just noticed the "I'm Sorry Tami"







Silly ........... No Need to be sorry








I'll let you know how they come out









Thanks Aagin,
Tami


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> I've been so busy that I just didn't have time to drag out the cookbook for the recipe, but to those of you who enjoyed them, here goes:
> 
> 1 C. Corn Meal (I used white)
> 1 tsp. baking powder
> ...


OK this might be a stupid question but what is Shoepeg corn?

edit:
OK well I looked it up on the intrenet and I now know were I have heard for it. This is the Corn we use for catching Kokanee Salmon. Nothing like a piece of white (Shoepeg corn ) on a Weding ring to catch Kokanee. This stuff is hard to find here and when it shows up in the stores the fishermen buy it up.
[/quote]

If you can't find shoepeg corn, then use white silver queen corn. I believe Green Giant and Delmonte both carry that.
Darlene
[/quote]

Thanks I will try that, I will try this recipe. I love hushpuppies but have never been able to make good ones. When I was stationed in SC we use to have big fish fries and I had local friends who made great Hushpuppies and I miss them.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

sounds delicious Darlene!

I wonder how it would taste if some of the corn was just finely chopped, leaving tiny bits of corn??


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

dougdogs said:


> sounds delicious Darlene!
> 
> I wonder how it would taste if some of the corn was just finely chopped, leaving tiny bits of corn??


I don't usually use a blender anyhow, I use a food processor so that I can control how chopped the corn is. Either way they taste great. Hope you enjoy them.

Darlene


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the recipe Darlene
They were good at the OL

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh My







I made these yesterday for Thanksgiving & they were a HUGE Hit









Thanks Darlene!










> 1 C. Corn Meal (I used white)
> 1 tsp. baking powder
> 1 1/2 tsp. salt
> dash of sugar (I used more)
> ...


I added to your recipe a lil bit.

I probably used a cup & a half of yellow corn meal, couldn't find the white.
I decreased the salt, added pepper. 
I added a lil milk, & I used Splenda b/c 3 of my family members are Diabetics.
I sauteed, the onion, a carrot, a stalk of celery & about 6-7 garlic gloves in chick broth.
I used the Food Processor for all of the veggies. 
I put it together in advance & set aside, next time I will chill the batter prior to cooking.








Fried them in a mixture of peanut & vegatable oil









There wasn't a single Hush Puppy left when I was cleaning up








The best part is my DH LOVED them! He also cooks & can be very fussy







at times.

Thanks So Much for sharing! 
Tami


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Wow, 2 recipes in the post of 1! I'll try both! Thanks Darlene and Tami!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Darlene! and Tami!
Sounds Delicious

I will have to add that to my books

Willie


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey Darlene,

I will be making these again for Christmas, my parents requested them.









Tami


----------



## disneykid (Nov 21, 2008)

awesome thanks Darlene now i have a recipe for a little munchie instead of eating junk food all the time, I think the room mate will have fun trying to make this down in Orlando..


----------

